# Fat layer on pork shoulder



## flip me over (Nov 3, 2014)

Did a shoulder yesterday and the fat layer is very, pronounced, is the best was to describe it.













11-2 BBQ 006.JPG



__ flip me over
__ Nov 3, 2014






It was on the smoker till 165°, then foiled and finished in the oven till it hit 195°, coasted to 202° while it rested an hour. Overall, the thing is fantastic, but the fat layer is just too much. the rub is too "there," and the fat didn't render to that delicious sticky goodness. It was more gelatinous and had to be totally removed. 

It came from the same store as ones before, looked the same raw, same amount of the same rub. The only thing I did differently was cook it fat side UP. Thinking it kind of self-baste. 

So, I don't know if it was the fat-up position, or just the piece of meat itself. Anyone else notice this ever?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Nov 3, 2014)

There is so much fat and connection tissue inside of a piece of pork shoulder that I don't see the benefit of cooking it fat side up. I'm going to say the reason you didn't see the same amount of renduring of the fat was because that you cooked it fat side up. With the fat side down, the fat layer received the brunt of the cooking heat which should help it soften and render even further. 

If the only thing you've changed is cooking it fat side up, I'd say that was your issue with this cook.


----------



## flip me over (Nov 3, 2014)

rgautheir20420 said:


> There is so much fat and connection tissue inside of a piece of pork shoulder that I don't see the benefit of cooking it fat side up. I'm going to say the reason you didn't see the same amount of renduring of the fat was because that you cooked it fat side up. With the fat side down, the fat layer received the brunt of the cooking heat which should help it soften and render even further.
> 
> If the only thing you've changed is cooking it fat side up, I'd say that was your issue with this cook.


Thanks, I'm thinking the same thing. Live and learn.


----------



## scottg (Nov 3, 2014)

You can also try scoring the fat.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 3, 2014)

ScottG said:


> You can also try scoring the fat.















halfway there 1.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jul 27, 2014






I like to score these days and seperate that good stuff for some baked beans later.


----------



## flip me over (Nov 3, 2014)

timberjet said:


> halfway there 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks delish! Was that cooked fat side up?


----------



## gary s (Nov 3, 2014)

I get mine at Sam's,  here are a few pic's of a couple I did a while back













IMG_20140704_065447_661.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 3, 2014


















IMG_20140704_065509_900.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 3, 2014


















IMG_20140704_072137_327.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 3, 2014


















IMG_20140704_201555_633.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 3, 2014


















IMG_20140704_201631_446.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 3, 2014


















IMG_20140704_201929_066.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 3, 2014


----------



## timberjet (Nov 3, 2014)

Flip me over said:


> Looks delish! Was that cooked fat side up?


Yep, I like fat side up for basting. If you had not foiled I would bet most of that would have been rendered off. Then again it might have taken several extra hours to get up to temp.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2014)

I score mine too, like Timberjet, and I put the scored fat up.



 

IMO, it depends on the type of smoker. I use an MES 40 electric smoker, so I score & put the fat up.

If I used a smoker that has a lot of heat coming from below, like wood or charcoal, I would put the fat down to protect the meat from the high heat.

If you pay attention when pulling, you can get rid of the wad of gelatinous fat on the inside of the shoulder, which includes a small, but disgusting gland.

Here's the rest:


> *Pulled Boston Pork Butt*


Bear


----------



## flip me over (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I think it was just a really fatty hunk of pork. But it's all gone now, and I miss it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I'll have to be more careful when I buy the next one.

Scott


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 8, 2014)

Bear speaks true and I feel it's a matter of Smoker also...

I use wood and get fairly large Butts to smoke :  













Betty 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 5, 2012






Always cook with the fat cap up and no scores . Always comes out right ...

As Bear says , the unwanted fat can be discarded , however it's great in Pinto Beans . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I put it in early and let the juice melt it into the Beans. You can skim the grease later , if you want , but it taste good on Cornbread , Mmmmmm Fat is good.

Have fun and  . . .


----------



## smokesontuesday (Nov 8, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> As Bear says , the unwanted fat can be discarded , however it's great in Pinto Beans .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a man after my own stomach lol


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 9, 2014)

Well , it's true...not the Stomach part , but the grease part


----------



## foamheart (Nov 9, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Always cook with the fat cap up and no scores . Always comes out right ...
> 
> As Bear says , the unwanted fat can be discarded


Just call me, I'll pick it up!

Are you kidding 20 hours of smoky semi-rendered goodness, that stuff is called godlen ambrosia by the Gods!

Discard Pfffft......


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Just call me, I'll pick it up!
> 
> Are you kidding 20 hours of smoky semi-rendered goodness, that stuff is called godlen ambrosia by the Gods!
> 
> Discard Pfffft......


Wait a minute guys-----Lets get this straight------The only fat this Bear throws away is the stuff around the nasty little gland in the Pork shoulder & that fat is more like slimy snot than fat. Disgusting stuff!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## irie (Nov 15, 2014)

I must be the weirdo of the bunch, I trim the cap on my shoulders. Plenty of fat inside.


----------



## mckay (Nov 15, 2014)

irie said:


> I must be the weirdo of the bunch, I trim the cap on my shoulders. Plenty of fat inside.


Me too, on my Smokin-it #3 I don't need the cap.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 15, 2014)

irie said:


> I must be the weirdo of the bunch, I trim the cap on my shoulders. Plenty of fat inside.





McKay said:


> Me too, on my Smokin-it #3 I don't need the cap.


Try it, leave it on and do a 20 hour low and slow smoke without foil........ I swear it will not take but one to make a believer out of you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157659/the-butt-foamheart/20

Post number 34..... OMG my arteries are pullin just thinkin on it!


----------

